# How Big is to Big?



## canrider (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello! I was wondering how many trucks i would need to do about 200 driveways and about 5 comercial places? and is 200 driveways to much of a headake to manage? And how many driveways can one truck handle?
Thanks!


----------



## Diablo (Nov 18, 2005)

*Lucky*

wish i was asking that question. :yow!: Airborne!


----------



## kyle volz (Oct 13, 2005)

Not enough info to help u accurately. How close are the driveways? How big are the commercial properties? And what type of equipment will u be utilizing are a few of the unknowns here.

However, it could turn into a very large project with multiple trucks needed to service all in a timely fashion. Good luck!


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

Just remember that you have to be able to handle the Blizzard when it hits. Be careful of taking on more than you can handle. Nothing worse than getting lots of phone calls wanting to get out of their house when you are alreaady under a lot of stress. Better to be a hero.


----------



## canrider (Nov 19, 2005)

The driveways are aproximatly 20 kms apart and the comercials are roughly about 200x500? How many driveways do you guys usually do with a pickup and a plow?


----------



## DIESEL PLOWGUY (Feb 17, 2005)

I have about 120 driveways in a 10 mile loop and it can be done with 1 truck in about 7-9 hours depending on snowfall and that is with a 2004 FORD F350 DIESEL with a BLIZZARD 810 and a 8 Foot SNOWMAN REAR PLOW. I also have another 80 driveways that are spaced farther out the whole loop forr those drives is about 40 miles and it takes about 8-10 hours running a FORD F250 with WESTERN 8.6 V and a 8 Foot snowman. I would say for that many drives you would want at least 3 if not 4 trucks I have 4 plus 2 trucks for commercial lots. It mainly depends on how far apart you driveways are.


----------

